# Google's self driving car crashes!!!



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Yup they are right around the corner and will replace everyone LOL, can't even operate safely under 5 mph hahahaha.

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016...f-driving-car-hit-bus-during-google-test-run/

*Google wrote that its car was trying to get around some sandbags on a city street when its left front struck the right side of the bus. The car was rolling at 2 mph, the bus at 15 mph.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The car assumed the bus would yield.
The bus did not yield.

Maritime law: more maneuverable vessels ALWAYS YIELD to larger bulkier less maneuverable vehicles..

Go Google.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Every time something like this happens they'll have to code a new variable. And what happens when multiple variables occur and they conflict with each other? 

These things will never be able to cope with driving like the human brain can. Driving is analog and requires flexibility, instinct and ethics (do I run over the dog to save the human's life?). You can't reduce it to 1's and 0's. 

Are humans perfect drivers? Hell no. But sometimes the illogical move is the right one. Sometimes your instinct realizes a situation before your eyes can see it. A 16 year old can have a license, but they'll never be as good a driver as a 50 year old. There's a difference between knowledge and wisdom.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

"..believed the bus would stop or yield", LMAO. In my city, they are aggressive and dangerous. I would never count on a bus to act responsibly.


----------



## Jack_Jones (Feb 16, 2016)

Lando74 said:


> A 16 year old can have a license, but they'll never be as good a driver as a 50 year old. There's a difference between knowledge and wisdom.


maybe a 16 year old, but a 20 year old to a 50 year old, not a chance

the reflex timing of a 20 year old is much faster than a 50 year olds


----------



## Jack_Jones (Feb 16, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The car assumed the bus would yield.
> The bus did not yield.
> 
> Maritime law: more maneuverable vessels ALWAYS YIELD to larger bulkier less maneuverable vehicles..
> ...


yes and no

if i saw a driverless car, id yield to avoid exactly what happened, its pretty clearly marked, and id pass it ASAP to avoid any sort of danger


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Jack_Jones said:


> maybe a 16 year old, but a 20 year old to a 50 year old, not a chance
> 
> the reflex timing of a 20 year old is much faster than a 50 year olds


Explain that to all the young boxers who got their butts whipped by an old George Foreman. Predictive is faster than reactive.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Million dollar equipment and it doesn't know bigger vehicles with bigger tires goes FIRST?! LMAO

It goes to show that human driven vehicles and computer operated vehicles on a public road is not a good mix... Either ALL computer operated vehicles or non-at all!


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

What's missing from the original article but appears elsewhere is more detail about the sandbags that caused the Google car to stop:

_"Google said the car was in the right lane of a city street, and was about to turn right. But after initially moving to the right side of the lane, it moved back to the center of the lane to avoid sand bags that were positioned around a storm drain. When the light turned green, the Google car waited for a few cars to pass and then began moving back into the middle of the lane to pass the sand bags."_

These bags were probably on one side of the lane, next to the drain. A seasoned driver would squeeze by without incident, but the Google car had to stop, wait for traffic to pass, then move left to allow ample clearance from this "obstacle" and in doing so caused damage to another moving obstacle that came up from behind.

The problem with self driving cars is how will they handle similar "obstacles" that all appear risky from the perspective of the cameras, but pose much different risks in real life. A tire shred verses a harmless black plastic bag, a pile of leaves verses a pile of dirt and debris, a squirrel that runs out in the road and stops for a few seconds?



Lando74 said:


> Are humans perfect drivers? Hell no. But sometimes the illogical move is the right one. Sometimes your instinct realizes a situation before your eyes can see it.


Good point, and here's an article that expands on that thought:

http://www.computerworld.com/articl...ogle-car-crash-has-a-dirty-little-secret.html

Unless they have dedicated lanes and infrastructure, truly autonomous cars are farther away than many in the tech sector would like to admit.


----------

